# Seeing destination before picking up your passenger?



## wigglez (Dec 10, 2016)

Just wondering if this is possible. As in before the passenger enters your car or even before you decide to accept a request. I typically like long rides, but there have been a few times where I'm towards the end of my day and I will get a ride de which is over an hour away. I'd typically love these drives, but that means at least 2 hours round trip to get back home. I'd hate to get to the passenger, have them get in the car and then see where they are headed and deny service. It's a ******y thing to do which I so not want to have to do, so I will usually do the drive. So... Is there a way to see your destination before the passenger enters your car?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

wigglez said:


> Just wondering if this is possible. As in before the passenger enters your car or even before you decide to accept a request. I typically like long rides, but there have been a few times where I'm towards the end of my day and I will get a ride de which is over an hour away. I'd typically love these drives, but that means at least 2 hours round trip to get back home. I'd hate to get to the passenger, have them get in the car and then see where they are headed and deny service. It's a ******y thing to do which I so not want to have to do, so I will usually do the drive. So... Is there a way to see your destination before the passenger enters your car?


Often if the trip is really long, the rider will call or text you to see if you dont mind the long trip.

I had been on the road for 9 hours, and decided to take one more trip before calling it a night, and the rider wanted
me to take him to Beverly Hills ( from San Diego ). I thought about it, and what the heck, I decided to take it. It was worth it,
since the traffic later at night is a straight shot. If that had been at 4pm, no way.

But, no, Uber doesn't give the destination, and this is to prevent cherry picking. Search that term, it's been covered a lot before.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

wigglez said:


> Just wondering if this is possible. As in before the passenger enters your car or even before you decide to accept a request. I typically like long rides, but there have been a few times where I'm towards the end of my day and I will get a ride de which is over an hour away. I'd typically love these drives, but that means at least 2 hours round trip to get back home. I'd hate to get to the passenger, have them get in the car and then see where they are headed and deny service. It's a ******y thing to do which I so not want to have to do, so I will usually do the drive. So... Is there a way to see your destination before the passenger enters your car?


This is how Uber screws you. This happens all the time *Murphy's law*. You are doing one more ride and then end up 70 miles away from home.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I Uber for 2 hours before work m-f. Got a ping one hour before work, stopped and loaded suitcase in the trunk and hit the go button. Phoenix sky harbor popped up (1:30 each way) and I had to cancel on her and help her request another driver. Totally sucked for both of us. Had i known where she was headed I would've passed and a phone call from the pax would've been nice as well.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Why has no one ever thought to ask how can we see the destination before accepting the trip?

Oh wait they do every single day. Your answer is provided in the 50 times this has been asked this month.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-cant-we-see-the-destination.168711/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/seeing-destination-before-picking-up-your-passenger.178829/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-do-we-not-see-the-destination.143638/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-you-see-the-destination-before-accepting-a-fare.139971/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-t...stination-of-a-rider-before-accepting.121342/


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

There is no reason Uber drivers should not receive a heads up on the destination. Passengers assume the drivers know the destination before pick up. But uber can certainly do better. Why not at least notify the driver if the destination is, for example, more than 20 miles and give an option to cancel without affecting cancellation rate.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> There is no reason Uber drivers should not receive a heads up on the destination. Passengers assume the drivers know the destination before pick up. But uber can certainly do better. Why not at least notify the driver if the destination is, for example, more than 20 miles and give an option to cancel without affecting cancellation rate.


...or it's a minimum fare trip in a location that is difficult to pick up in and no driver will ever accept it. Maybe Uber could give us all $2 a mile and every trip is 10-20 miles with only riders who give 5 stars. If the rider is going somewhere that there are not often pick ups the rider could pay us for the drive home too.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

There should simply be a mileage marker on the ping screen. Don't need to know where it's going exactly, just how long of a ride it is. Maybe it only shows up for rides over 20 miles/1 hr in duration.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> There should simply be a mileage marker on the ping screen. Don't need to know where it's going exactly, just how long of a ride it is. Maybe it only shows up for rides over 20 miles/1 hr in duration.


at least a friggin' zip code.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> at least a friggin' zip code.


That wouldn't help me at all. Holy hell that's a lot of zips.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes there is a way to see where they are going before they get into your car.













Start the ride before they enter your vehicle lol.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> That wouldn't help me at all. Holy hell that's a lot of zips.


you get the point. we need more than a first name at best, and often a fake first name or initials.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I had two in the same week, both after 11pm and both going about 100 miles. I took them both but was sorry the next day... I agree that we need some kind of notice if the trip is longer than X miles, especially when it's late night.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I canceled a ride after I arrived on a scheduled ride. I found out it was about 15 miles in commute traffic, away from home, after a tiring run of rides. Pax was disappointed. I went home.
I wonder how many _more _rides drivers would take if we knew the destination. Sure we will decline unappealing rides, but, how much do drivers stay on couch cuz of destination uncertainty factor? I would definitely take some short nearby rides vs a 15 mile freeway commute in heavy traffic...heck no to that, but sweet yes to nearby rides not in heavy traffic. Pretty simple. Uber, be considerate of your drivers...it might just do you some good.
I also suspect Uber can flourish if they raise driver pay back up to where it was prior to 16% rate cut. Happy drivers are great company advertisers, disgruntled drivers, waaay not so much. Tossing enormous verbal goodwill to the wind seems a serious misalculation to me. Positive comments run about 15 to 1, Lyft over Uber in Las Vegas, from my experience of 900+ Uber rides and 3,200+ Lyft rides. Uber's disdain for drivers is likely costing them IMO.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> I canceled a ride after I arrived on a scheduled ride. I found out it was about 15 miles in commute traffic, away from home, after a tiring run of rides. Pax was disappointed. I went home.
> I wonder how many _more _rides drivers would take if we knew the destination. Sure we will decline unappealing rides, but, how much do drivers stay on couch cuz of destination uncertainty factor? I would definitely take some short nearby rides vs a 15 mile freeway commute in heavy traffic...heck no to that, but sweet yes to nearby rides not in heavy traffic. Pretty simple. Uber, be considerate of your drivers...it might just do you some good.
> I also suspect Uber can flourish if they raise driver pay back up to where it was prior to 16% rate cut. Happy drivers are great company advertisers, disgruntled drivers, waaay not so much. Tossing enormous verbal goodwill to the wind seems a serious misalculation to me. Positive comments run about 15 to 1, Lyft over Uber in Las Vegas, from my experience of 900+ Uber rides and 3,200+ Lyft rides. Uber's disdain for drivers is likely costing them IMO.


Yes, Uber, allow your drivers to cherry pick and be lazy SOBs on the couch, and pay them more  actually sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I vote to have post #16 deleted before Uber Corp sees it...

lol no for real, already got the hives at the "expected to be online" bit and gratuitous use of the word "shift"... Ideal is if we at least just had an idea of long distance trips. 45m is too far out..esp since they are not the most accurate due to traffic conditions. A 30m notice would be even better.

A much simpler idea would be to be able to just set a time you would like to be at a specific destination, and no ride would take you too far away so as not be able to be at that location on time. Im guessing thats how the scheduled DF filter works, though not totally sure since Ive never used it that way yet.


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

You used to be able to do this by going to the waybill.

When people figured it out. They fixed the glitch


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

I saw something new that I hadn't seen before a few weeks ago. I got the ping and it said trip 45min+. I never seen that before and it made sense cause it was from one side of SA to the other.


----------



## TeckyAdventurer (Nov 23, 2017)

I have seen this as well. From what I can see it's a new feature. However, here in Miami it's not all correct because it doesn't seem to factor in traffic. 

I still don't know if it's is saying it will take 45+ to drop off or round trip.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

TeckyAdventurer said:


> I have seen this as well. From what I can see it's a new feature. However, here in Miami it's not all correct because it doesn't seem to factor in traffic.
> 
> I still don't know if it's is saying it will take 45+ to drop off or round trip.


Its 45m to the destination, one way... So far all the 45+ alerts Ive gotten have taken me up to Ft Lauderdale. I dont really drive during rush hour, the majority of the time either overnight or middle of the day when theres little to no traffic on the road so not sure if it factors in traffic.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

The 45+ or 60+ long ride alert is supposed to account for traffic, but we all know the Uber nav system does a terrible job accounting for traffic.

I've had "60+" rides that were barely 50 minutes, and rides over 90 minutes that didn't have the long ride tag at all. It's only a so-so feature.


----------



## BigSlim (Dec 1, 2017)

Knowing the destination before hand would be nice. Its too much control for Uber to give away.
One busy Friday night, I picked up a lady going to the train station. As I got closer to dropping her off, my next ride was already pinging. I hit accept. Drop her off and my next ride was at the train station looking for a ride out. I call her tell her where I was. She and 3 more other girls with luggage show up. Confirm the name and hit start trip. The destination was 118 miles away. there was some delays with their train so they decided to split an Uber.
Anyways, I was going to cancel, I looked and was timed surge zone at 1.4. I did some quick math and decided to take them. I figured drive them 2 hours away (3.5 roundtrip) and make the money in one trip that it would have taken me 5 hours of driving to get. Load them up and off we go. Get to the destination address. Made pretty good money plus $35 tip. I was going to just turn around and head home until I noticed my map area was a deep orange color. I was homecoming weekend for the nearby University. I stayed in the area for another hour. With the surge, I was making $10 -$15 a trip for rides under 2 miles. I easily made another $100 in that hour.
In this case, I was glad I didn't cancel. Especially since I knew I wasn't going to get a paid return trip.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Suprise


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Ogbootsy said:


> View attachment 185731
> Suprise


90% acceptance rate? Whelp, thats a feature I'll never get to use...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Ogbootsy said:


> View attachment 185731
> Suprise


So you can see it but you can't use it because then you won't be able to see it...


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> There should simply be a mileage marker on the ping screen. Don't need to know where it's going exactly, just how long of a ride it is. Maybe it only shows up for rides over 20 miles/1 hr in duration.


We get notified if it's more than 45 minutes in Florida


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

BigSlim said:


> Knowing the destination before hand would be nice. Its too much control for Uber to give away.
> One busy Friday night, I picked up a lady going to the train station. As I got closer to dropping her off, my next ride was already pinging. I hit accept. Drop her off and my next ride was at the train station looking for a ride out. I call her tell her where I was. She and 3 more other girls with luggage show up. Confirm the name and hit start trip. The destination was 118 miles away. there was some delays with their train so they decided to split an Uber.
> Anyways, I was going to cancel, I looked and was timed surge zone at 1.4. I did some quick math and decided to take them. I figured drive them 2 hours away (3.5 roundtrip) and make the money in one trip that it would have taken me 5 hours of driving to get. Load them up and off we go. Get to the destination address. Made pretty good money plus $35 tip. I was going to just turn around and head home until I noticed my map area was a deep orange color. I was homecoming weekend for the nearby University. I stayed in the area for another hour. With the surge, I was making $10 -$15 a trip for rides under 2 miles. I easily made another $100 in that hour.
> In this case, I was glad I didn't cancel. Especially since I knew I wasn't going to get a paid return trip.


I don't know if I believe this. Multiple unicorn trips in one night? I'm surprised your phone didn't burst out in flames.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Ogbootsy said:


> View attachment 185731
> Suprise


Don't take that bait. Remeber, they are just "testing" it out. No guarantee it will actually work or do anything at all.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Rat said:


> We get notified if it's more than 45 minutes in Florida


Same here. But when I started the trip it said the destination was in Los Angeles, California. That is WAY more than 45 minutes. (Turned out the rider did not enter the complete address and it was really just across town.)


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Almost every pax I have picked up assumed that I knew the destination prior to picking them up. Most thought that it was BS that Uber doesnt make that information available. The only time I see the destination come up on my end is about a 1000ft before I drop off the pax. It sux.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I had another long trip request today. This one was 85 miles, and I took it for a good fare and an interesting conversation with a fellow Vietnam veteran. But I did query his destination before he got into the car... didn't want to go to Chicago or Omaha.


----------

